# This Close...



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I'm very very close to having my dream flounder boat completed. It all started with a 18' Alumacraft I rescued out from under an oak tree where it had been for years. Sandblasted it inside and out. OD green outside and Tan bedliner on the inside. Ordered the console and leaning post and have them in. Been all over the world looking for a motor. Went 0-3 on motors and even traveled to Perry, Fl to find a 60hp 4S with a cylinder with 90psi. $&@!

Just bought a newly rebuilt 60hp yamaha 4S with a warranty and new paint. Top it all off with a yamaha genny and the triple of 400w hps. Getting excited. 

Oh yeah baby boy will be here the first week of October!!!!


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Boat pic


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing pics of the completed rig.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Did you use that Presure Washer sandblaster on her


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Man that's a sharp leaning post. Anticipating pics


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Going to be a fine rig Bobby !!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Virtual enthusiasm from here 
Thanks for sharing & looking forward to posts too!
gig 'em up.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

look out flatties........the warden's on the way to lock you up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
gonna be a nice rig.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Started running wires today to the front. The front deck had no access to it so I had to cut one. 26 seconds into it I knew what the next hour of my life was going to consist of. Grrrr...

Got everything wired up and bolted on except the lights. Gonna hi- temp white and mount all up tomorrow


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Thank you !!!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> View attachment 137537


 
Now how are you going to get all that back in there:whistling:


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice work !


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Got the console in and all the shift/steering cables ran today. Here's the light setup


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Deck view


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

That is a clean set-up. I have an opinion fer ya...those side lights might need to be a touch more to the side....The one in the middle is plenty for the middle, with the overlap of light from the sides it will be a bright spot so to speak. For me I try to get the light cast as even as possible, makes it easier to see/look in the water for long periods of time. A super bright area with dimmer areas will make your eyes work harder. Again this is just my observations.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice clean work, keep those pics coming !


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

The side lights are only bolted down by a single bolt in the middle thus making them be able to swivel. Love the suggestions!


----------



## scottguy (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice set up


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Put the console late last night. Hooked up the control boxes and steering. Just down to the wiring tomorrow. Ballast box (orange box) goes under the console


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Gone be a nice rig lope!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's looking sharp...keep up the pics!!!!


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome work man. I heard spraying the aluminum boats with bedliner is the ticket, how do you like it? A friend of mine in Alaska did the same thing to his river boat and it works mighty well. Congrats on the baby and looking forward to seeing it full of flounder!


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

I'll jump in to answer the bed liner question. I recently completed a total rebuild on my 2007 SeaArk which included spraying the interior and rub rails with Linex 5200. I couldn't be happier. EXTREMELY cool and I don't care how long it sits in direct sunlight or how hot it is. It does NOT get hot at all, EVER.


Back to our regularly scheduled programming :whistling:


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for that answer BB, Sweet looking sled, ill remember that. Looking forward to some more pics as you finish her up LopeAlong!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

The only way either of the boats in this thread would look any better is if they both had a pile of blood/guts and flounder in them. Nice azz rigs guys.


----------

